# Spare Ribs



## Jubbly Boy (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all,

new to the forum and recently new to Abu Dhabi so haven't really done much exploring yet.

i've done a quick search on here but didn't find much.

where is the best place to go for BBQ spare ribs (pork) in Abu Dhabi, i tried the ones in Ali Pali and they looked like they had been microwaved.

so suggestions please?

thanks


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

in Beach Rotana (Abu Dhabi Mall) you have german cousine restaurant with lots of pork - i guess incl ribs


----------

